# NONI JUICE



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

They say this juice is good for everything. People claim it cured their depression, anxiety, cancers etc...

has anyone here tried it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

well..i bought a bottle today so i better find our myself :lol:


----------



## tethra (Oct 27, 2006)

Yasko, any feedback on the noni juice would be much appreciated. =]

even if it doesn't work for your DP/DR. Just report as to how it made you feel physically and mentally.

thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

I feel fine since started taking it. less anxiety, less dp.

but i still think its placebo


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

umm whats it called?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

livinginhell333 said:


> umm whats it called?


noni juice


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

yasko said:


> but i still think its placebo


If it works, it works


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

CECIL said:


> yasko said:
> 
> 
> > but i still think its placebo
> ...


No, I started feeling better a day before I started taking this juice. So I doubt it is the effect of the NONI.


----------

